# I need to transplant two 9 foot conifers



## TrogL (Aug 9, 2005)

They belong to the next door neighbour. His kid planted them when she was younger. Unfortunately, she picked a bad spot - right outside his front window in the garden between the sidewalk and the house. Now they're nine-feet tall and blocking the window.

I just had to chop down two diseased trees in my yard (one birch, one mountain ash) and he said I could have them.

I don't know what exact breed they are. They are similar looking except one looks bluer than the other. Both are fairly narrow with widely spaced branches. Younger I imagine they'd resemble Charlie Brown's infamous Christmas tree.

My problem is that I suspect the root ball is partially in under the sidewalk. If it's fairly compact (ie. about two feet wide) I can probably get them out of there.

The other question is, how do I prepare the hole for the incoming tree? What do I need to put in for soil, fertilizer etc. How much watering does it need? Is it possible to over-water?


----------



## Elmore (Aug 9, 2005)

Root prune now and move in the spring. Dig a root ball diameter of 12" per inch diameter of tree, 6" above soil line. Plant high, mulch well and water copiously. Do a search on transplanting a Japanese Maple on this site. It may be more detailed.


----------

